# Trout Opener



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

How are the rivers shaping up for the opener in the EUP?
Getting conflicting answers on how much snow pack is on the ground and in the woods.
We’ll be prepared for all methods of fishing. Its all most time.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

fishrod said:


> How are the rivers shaping up for the opener in the EUP?
> Getting conflicting answers on how much snow pack is on the ground and in the woods.
> We’ll be prepared for all methods of fishing. Its all most time.


Hint, I have friends that will be snowmobiling this weekend.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

NOHRSC Interactive Snow Information







www.nohrsc.noaa.gov


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

My plan is looking like putting a trip together closer to the second or third week of May. But that’s going to be closer to the tip of the mit. The yoop might take until June to give the trout streams a chance to wake up and clear out the runoff.


----------



## Jgreg64 (May 1, 2019)

It all depends on where you plan to go. On my land near the Porkies/Superior there isn't much snow and the creeks are running fast. If you're looking more interior there's still quite a bit of snow. Not sure what it's like on the eastern side.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I was out yesterday in checking on a couple loggers. Anywhere that is open or where the cover is deciduous the snow was gone. Where there is conifer cover, ie. shade, there was still substantial snow and walking in the woods was difficult. I drove on a state forest road that was also a groomed snowmobile trail and for the most part it was still ice. I needed 4wd to navigate it. That was central Chippewa. I am sure closer to Superior the roads and snow conditions are much worse.

As of three days ago folks were still ice fishing at the kids fishing pond in the Sault. FM


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

UP snow depth


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

I’d heard there was 3+ft at grand Maria’s but this map says 4-5”, confusing at best.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

fishrod said:


> I’d heard there was 3+ft at grand Maria’s but this map says 4-5”, confusing at best.



There's an old saying that has many applications in life:

The map _is not the territory... _


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Eastern U.P. here (Cedarville) and other than a few *heavy* shaded areas I have zero snow around my house. The ditch along the road in front of my house has water flowing but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

fishrod said:


> I’d heard there was 3+ft at grand Maria’s but this map says 4-5”, confusing at best.


There may only have about 4-5” of snow in Grand Maris but 5-10 miles south of there’s a lot.
Newberry has about 5” but just north of there has a bunch still.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

For you guys coming UP for the opener, you might want to bring a smelt net. You should then be able to go home with something. The run started a few days ago. FM


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Forest Meister said:


> For you guys coming UP for the opener, you might want to bring a smelt net. You should then be able to go home with something. The run started a few days ago. FM


Cool, any steelhead started up the rivers yet.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

fishrod said:


> Cool, any steelhead started up the rivers yet.


No reports from my snitches about those, but they usually start earlier than this. FM


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

U.P. Rivers will be flooded opening day. Guaranteed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

joekrz said:


> U.P. Rivers will be flooded opening day. Guaranteed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Flooded with water, or fisherman?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> For you guys coming UP for the opener, you might want to bring a smelt net. You should then be able to go home with something. The run started a few days ago. FM


In Lake Michigan, or Superior?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Superior and Huron, for sure. Michigan usually runs before or at the same time as the other lakes these days. FM.


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Flooded with water, or fisherman?


Water. They are chocolate milk at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

We lost a lot of snow. Rivers high right now. Hopefully it settles down for the weekend.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Most of the UP was higher than 60 yesterday. Marquette hit the 70s. Expect a lot of dirty water flow in your favorite spots.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Most of the UP was higher than 60 yesterday. Marquette hit the 70s. Expect a lot of dirty water flow in your favorite spots.


Are they blown out or just dirty.


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

fishrod said:


> Are they blown out or just dirty.


All of the above. Plus rain in the forecast this weekend. 


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I see a lot of rocky shoreline. Makes it look a lot like a certain west end unmentionable where the National Weather Service issued flood warnings over the weekend, which are still in affect and won't expire for a couple more days. FM


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

fishrod said:


> Are they blown out or just dirty.


Yes. This cool down should slow the snow melt down.


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Yes. This cool down should slow the snow melt down.


Except the majority of the U.P. is getting hit with snow right now as I type this...


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

A dry fly or worm would be a good choice for that water.

Or a day of drinking


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

The streams are definitely not all like that. Plan B, in case a person's favorite stream looks like that (google Baraga County Flooding), bring a small boat or canoe. Lots of trout lakes and many of them are ice free. FM


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

most rivers hit all time highs or close too in the past couple weeks. most rivers are unfishable but some are really good right now. i think opening weekend will be one of the best steelhead fishing trout openers in many many years. next week and the following weekend will be lights out steelies as well when the rivers drop some


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Forget the snow maps look at the river depths themselves. These are water level gauges that transmit hourly by satellite. Pretty cool and accurate. Here is the link, hope that helps you in making your decisions. Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service: Gaylord I just held my cursor over the Manistique River one and it is currently at 10.4 feet. My logbook shows it at 3.25 when we fish it in June.....best idea keep a log of your stream levels during your outings so you have something to reference for future planning.


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

Bottom line...Most if not all streams will be flooded and cold this weekend. It would be a waste of time, gas and money to even try. Been doing this for 42 years. After a while you learn things.


----------



## Leonitis (Jan 30, 2020)

joekrz said:


> Bottom line...Most if not all streams will be flooded and cold this weekend. It would be a waste of time, gas and money to even try. Been doing this for 42 years. After a while you learn things.


Would you mind updating this thread over the next month? I am coming up the weekend of May 20th. Hitting the Ford in a small boat with the gf. Hopefully it will be ok. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

Dry weather all week for a change. Streams in the U.P. are still high right now, but might be be at fishable levels this Saturday or Sunday if the rains stay away.

May 20th...Who knows. Just watch some of the USGS guages.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, our gang was up the 27th-1st for steelhead and the river was almost perfect. No complaints, other than a little cold in the morning.


----------



## Leonitis (Jan 30, 2020)

Any report around esky/Menominee area? Headed up Thursday? Asking about river water depth/ current

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll be heading up this weekend to get alittle trout fishing in. Roughly from grand Marais to munising. Should I throw a steelhead rod in or are they mostly offshore by now?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Fishfighter said:


> I'll be heading up this weekend to get alittle trout fishing in. Roughly from grand Marais to munising. Should I throw a steelhead rod in or are they mostly offshore by now?


Probably mostly moved out but one never knows. I have seen them in mid June. FM


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

def bring the long rod, your gonna mostly find steelhead. waters have been high and nights have been cold, fishing has been good. good luck


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks ended up putting allot of miles on the truck exploring. Caught some smolts fishing behind spawning suckers on Saturday. Today fishing for brookies I came up to a hole that looked like dropback steelies would be in it threw everything at them with the long rod rapalas, spinners, and spawn and didn't move a fish. Switched over to the short rod and four pound test and hooked and lost a nice steelhead right away. That was it for the trip. Nice to be back exploring in the UP. That red fox was a highlight of the trip for me.


----------

